# Boru Croi Beag Stoves.



## Effie

Just heard of this new firm making Stoves here in Co Tipp on RTE yesterday and wondered if anyone has one ? I had a look at it's website last night and their products look as good as the UK made Esse range.( borustoves.ie)


It would be lovely to support a good home grown product in these recessionary times but before I go spending lots of money, any feedback re these new stoves would be much appreciated.


----------



## moonshine

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

My sister got a small 6k.w. Boru fitted in April she bought it somewhere in West Meath she swears by it She says the glass stays spotless clean i dont think it was mad money


----------



## Effie

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

Thanks Moonshine . 

I'm thinking of getting one of their boiler models but I am hoping someone can give me some feedback on just how good they are. No one in Dublin that I  know of has one , guess thats because they are so new to the market


----------



## Christy

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

I am also thinking of getting a stove and I would like to support an Irish company of their products were up to scratch so if anyone has experience of them would be great to hear how they got on.

Thanks

Christy


----------



## vectra

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

got waterford stanley stove 6 years ago.  best thing ever. could not fault it


----------



## moonshine

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

i rang them in tipperary and the guy said that there is a 10 year warranty on the stoves and a 6 year on the boilers they cant be bad and he said he would give me that in writing


----------



## rawrecruit

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

Effie,
Am investigating stoves too for a new house.  Saw Boru stoves in a shop in Galway this week and they look nice and slimline. Salewoman said they were very efficient too and the price is reasonable.  I know this is not the same as someone having one installed!
Thinking of an inset stove myself for the new house, trying to keep everything modern.  Seem to be far more efficient than others.
Anyone got advice on inset stoves?  Do not want backboiler.
Rawrecruit


----------



## Steve Roche

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

This is great! 100% Irish and seems to work perfectly.
Can I find it in England? I live in Birmingham


----------



## fmc

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

Hi Rawrecruit the Boru inset seems to be a good model still waiting on feedback but the guys making them have been in the retail stove business a long time so know their onions. Other good models are stovax riva but expensive and esse 350 depends on how much heat you want to the room really. Esse protrudes out about3-4" from the opening but have a big glass viweing area of the fire where as some of the others are slimline/flush but have a smaller glass area.


----------



## builder ed

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*



Christy said:


> I am also thinking of getting a stove and I would like to support an Irish company of their products were up to scratch so if anyone has experience of them would be great to hear how they got on.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Christy



Are Waterford Stanley Stoves made in ireland or are they imported ?  There are a lot of cheap brands on the market at present that are imported from China and the quality of the cast iron looks poor.  I would like to see a spec sheet for the Boru stoves to check efficiency figures etc. Their website gives little information.


----------



## Peter C

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

Saw the Boru in Ecostoves Dunboyne last week, didn't think much of the grate it looks very thin, salesman reckons parts would not be a problem because they are made in Ireland, still trying to decide between the Fiachra and Hunter Herald 5 both cost the same to install.


----------



## aniolar

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

Thanks for the feedback folks. I heard great reports about the Waterford Stanley stove but none were suitable for my fairly new fireplace as the space was too small. 16" wide by 22" tall. The Fiachra Inset might work so I'm going to make enquiries. Hope it does - will stop all that heat going up the chimney when central heating is on.


----------



## fmc

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

Just rang our customer yesterday regarding the fiachra insert very happy with it heat wise and we will be out ot take a picture of it shortly. Only time will tell of long term durability etc but all seems good so far and all parts should be easily replacable.


----------



## borustoves

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

Hi Peter, Dermot here from Boru Stoves, All grates are 100% made in Ireland. The reason we did this was for quality control and from past experience of imported grates cracking. I would say that the grates we are using are one of the highest quality grates on the market.


----------



## colmp37

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

does anyone know where there is a dealer in NI for Boru stoves?


----------



## aniolar

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*



aniolar said:


> Thanks for the feedback folks. I heard great reports about the Waterford Stanley stove but none were suitable for my fairly new fireplace as the space was too small. 16" wide by 22" tall. The Fiachra Inset might work so I'm going to make enquiries. Hope it does - will stop all that heat going up the chimney when central heating is on.



Got the Fiachra inset stove installed at last. King fireplaces in Athy did it and I was very impressed with them. As regards the stove I was concerned that it mightn't work as well as the free standing versions. Nothing to worry about - loads of heat and a really nice flame. Will definitely be lighting a lot more fires this winter. As 'fmc' says, only time will tell regarding durability.


----------



## Slaphead

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*

Anyone got a ballpark figure for one of these stoves, smallish, as little space as possible, price for the stove and installation?


----------



## aniolar

*Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*



Slaphead said:


> Anyone got a ballpark figure for one of these stoves, smallish, as little space as possible, price for the stove and installation?



The Fiachra inset stove fits into a standard opening. Costs about 900euro not inc' fitting. The inset stove requires the removal and refitting of the fireplace. Fitting price depends on work required to do it and to connect it to your chimney.


----------



## laura4

just wondering if anyone can give feedback on how their boru stove is doin?? im thinking of getting the boru carraig mor 20kw with log stand and have my heart set on it but now i have been told if something happens 2 yrs down the line i may not be able to get parts has anyone had any problems??? do i go with my head r my heart here?? my head is sayin no but my heart is saying go for it.... help


----------



## wigwammer

We got a boru stove 900i inset in spring. Just started using it in past week. 
Burning turf mainly. No back boiler.
I have to say the heat from it is fantastic. And it looks brilliant - really nice flame and the glass stays very clear. I also have a stanley stove in the kitchen and have to scrape the glass daily to avoid build up and it takes some elbow grease, meanwhile my boru just needs a gentle wipe with 1 wet section of kitchen roll and hey presto completely clean and clear.
My Stanley has a back boiler so the heat in the room is a lot less and we tended to race for the seat closest to the stove while sitting in the kitchen, with the boru you can comfortably sit on the other side of the room(smaller than kitchen) and it's nice and toasty.
There's a 10 year guarantee also and they are based in Ireland.
We got ours in o rourkes? in glasson, Westmeath. They have one in store which was lit on the day we were there so good to see and feel heat output. We also got our fireplace there so all was installed together.
Only one negative - we have a whistling wind coming from ours, no noise whatsoever from the Stanley. It drives my husband mad, I don't notice so much. He thinks it's related to seals and vents....he just emailed boru in follow up. So we'll wait and see what cone back we get on this. In spite of this, we are very happy and cozy!
Hope this helps. I know it's a different model from what other people are looking at but still boru.

Hope this helps


----------



## wigwammer

Correction - it's the 600i we have.


----------



## laura4

thanks a mill!! let me know how u get on and what their customer service is like!!!


----------



## laneybaby555

Hi OP, we have the Carraig Mor 30KW with back boiler in a new build. Our house is airtight as we have a heat recovery system and I have to say, the heat out from this is just unreal. We have oil back-up but havent used it in 9 months. Heats 18 radiators and is extremely fuel effecient. We have a Boru room heater stove, a Carraig Beag, in the dining room (we have big open fireplaces in both rooms) and its perfect. cant believe the difference the airwash system makes to the glass, but the fuel efficiency is what does it for us. We bought both of ours in Carrick-on-Shannon , and found them very good to deal with.


----------



## laura4

wow... so delighted to hear that .... we have gone ahead and purchased the stove ...we got the boru carraig mor 20kw and only have 11 rads to heat so hopefully we have as much success as u did laneybaby... time will tell.. it gets installed next week!! we have oil too but decided to go down the solid fuel route as oil is so expensive!! thanks a mill for the feedback


----------



## ilovetimber

laneybaby555 said:


> Hi OP, we have the Carraig Mor 30KW with back boiler in a new build. Our house is airtight as we have a heat recovery system and I have to say, the heat out from this is just unreal. We have oil back-up but havent used it in 9 months. Heats 18 radiators and is extremely fuel effecient. We have a Boru room heater stove, a Carraig Beag, in the dining room (we have big open fireplaces in both rooms) and its perfect. cant believe the difference the airwash system makes to the glass, but the fuel efficiency is what does it for us. We bought both of ours in Carrick-on-Shannon , and found them very good to deal with.


 
Hi Laneybaby - I want to do similar set up to you. Is your carrig mor boiler stove very near the cylinder? My situation is the stove will be over 10meters away and the plumber view (along with stove salesman in Murphy Heating) says its too far away and would only be counterproductive. They both recommned put in a non boiler stove instead and use oil boiler to heat the 18 or so radiators and hot water.
Which type of HRV unit did you put in?  

I didnt want to use oil at all but looks like i will be.


----------



## mikep

Hi laneybaby.
We also have a 30kw C Mor...any tips on what to burn in it? I am having trouble keeping all the rads hot for prolonged periods.
Also have you had the chimney swept since it went in??

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Haray

*Carraig mor 20kw*



laura4 said:


> wow... so delighted to hear that .... we have gone ahead and purchased the stove ...we got the boru carraig mor 20kw and only have 11 rads to heat so hopefully we have as much success as u did laneybaby... time will tell.. it gets installed next week!! we have oil too but decided to go down the solid fuel route as oil is so expensive!! thanks a mill for the feedback


 
Was looking at the same 20kw stove today - was hoping for info from you on how it`s working for you since installed for this winter tks


----------



## Haray

*The Carraig Mor Stove*

hi all,We have been looking at these Boru stoves - the 20kw in particular - was hoping someone had some info on how there working (good or bad)also how much anybody paid for the 20kw one,want to work 11 rads off it and was also looking at the insert version but it abit pricy @ €1690


----------



## maire1000

*anyone with esse 350 inset stove?*

Was considering installing an Esse 350 inset multi fuel (including back boiler).Wondering if anyone has one and what they think of it. Basket looks very big. Does it take a lot of "feeding" to keep it running? Would it be less efficient than a stove which would come out into the room? Any cleaning to be done on inside of it.?....somebody mentioned cleaning with a wire brush? Sound like hard work!

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## abhainnbeag

*Boru stoves*

Nice stoves , I purchased and fitted a Carrigbeag  8kw with no boiler last autumn.
The Carrigbeag is a steel plate fabricated unit as against cast iron common in most stoves. This gives it very clean contemporary lines. The door has a great big glass window that stays remarkably clean (best I have ever seen) and I have looked into quite a few stoves in my time. The grate in my opinion is the ideal size & shape  wide and not too deep ideal for long logs or turf . You can stock it up and sit back.
Output is top notch.

There are however a few shortcomings with this particular model. 
The riddling system  is ineffective for about 2 thirds of the grate. Boru could do worst than look at how Stanley mastered this in the superstar (may cost a few bob more but it would be well worth it ) 
The riddling linkage (operated thru a crude little handle badly positioned at the bottom RHS of the unit) also tends to stick and. Also those lovely shiney handles and knobs get very hot !


----------



## Billybarlow

*stoves ??????*

Any advise would be welcome. We are hoping to replace a open fire which has an existing back boiler with a stove with a boiler. We have a number of issues if we put in a free standing stove. 

1. I want it to be set back into the fireplace - I know excavation work would have to be done to make it fit. We would need a area aprox 36"H x 36"W x 24D to take the Carriag Mor 30K

2. Existing chimney has a flue gatherer at aprox 29" from the grate. This would need to be removed and a lintel or something put in higher up. I am told that the flue gatherer is holding up a lot of sand and it would be a big job to remove it. 

3. I think the inset boiler/stoves have not enough output to heat the rads and the room. we have been told that the max output to the room from an inset would be aprox 2kw (seems very low)

4. When counting rads does double rads count as two? If so we have 6 double rads & 7 single rads, that would be 19 rads. That is my reasoning for looking at the Carriag More 30k.w.

Thanks in advance, any advise would be welcome.


----------



## regi

*Boru 30kw*

hi guys im new on here and notice this thread goes back to 2010 so it may be abandoned by now but here goes anyway - maybe some one can help me.

I've heard that these stoves are excellent for heat output 
Has anyone had this particular stove installed for more than 5 years and how is it going ? 
My brother had a look at it and commented that there is only a single skin to the front of the stove and im wondering how will this hold up to the intense heat output of coal etc
I note that a previous poster said that there is a 10 year guarantee on the stove and 6 on the boiler??
my concern is mainly the mileage in the single skin  to the front and  that the boiler is fully welded into the stove and im wondering if its a case that if or when the boiler needs replacing can it be replaced or will it be necessary to replace the entire stove.
If there is anyone here that can advise because i have my heart set on it for its simple design and the amount of radiators its meant to heat (18 rads) its impressive on paper - can someone ease my mind as its quite an investment


----------



## babybunting

*Boru Stove 900i (600i)*

Hi Wigwammer, just wondering how are you getting on with the 600i Boru Stove - we are very close to ordering a 900i and I just found your comment on it.  Delighted to hear its good but you post is now a few months old and just wondering - and did they sort out the whistling sound?  Or if anyone else has got a comment on it I would be delighted to hear from you.


----------



## Mr Tayto

*600i Boru Stove*

Hi Babybunting

We have a 600i Boru Stove, best thing I ever bought, Looks great when lit, heat is excellent, cant wait for winter

You should have no problems


----------



## playback 1

Hi. I am intersted in changing to a stove or insert from a fire place. My fireplace is wooden surround with cast iron insert with tiles. I have been given conflicting advice regarding retaining the surround from different companies. If I do take the existing fireplace out what are my options for the insert. Do I have to put in another surround ? The room is around16ft in size with two doors.


----------



## paulztag

Mr Tayto said:


> Hi Babybunting
> 
> We have a 600i Boru Stove, best thing I ever bought, Looks great when lit, heat is excellent, cant wait for winter
> 
> You should have no problems



Hi Mr Tayto,

Do you have the 600i with a boiler? I'm currently looking for an inset stove with a boiler and really like the 600i. If its the boiler option you have  have many rads are running off it? Does it heat them up fully?

Thanks.


----------



## conniethebad

*Boru Croi Beag Stoves*

Hi all,

 I am in the market for buying an inset stove and the Boru Croi Beag caught my eye -Installation and cost suits my ability and budget.

 I visited a show room in Little Island Co Cork and they seemed reluctant to sell this stove.

They were pushing an alternative inset stove quoting reliability issues with the Croi Beag -possible ulterior motives!!

Has anyone bought one of these Croi beag stoves and if so when and any issues?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mercman

Perhaps you should have a look at this thread in the consumers section: Stove purchase/installation : What consumer rights do I have?http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=162195&goto=newpost


----------



## cocoroko

ask them the delivery time on a croi beag.


----------



## Keizer Soze

I had a Croi Beag installed in September without any issue. Great heat from it.


----------



## koala1999

Hi Mr Tayto, just wondering what fuel you are burning in your stove? I recently got the 600i with boiler but it seems to use a lot of fuel to keep the house warm, maybe I'm not using the settings correctly! Does it take long for your house to heat up?
Thanks


----------



## Mr Tayto

> I recently got the 600i with boiler but it seems to use a lot of fuel to keep the house warm, maybe I'm not using the settings correctly! Does it take long for your house to heat up?
> Thanks


 
Hi koala1999

What size is the house you are trying to heat?

We dont have a boiler on ours, we use oil to heat the rest of the house, with the stove heating about 150 cubic meters of open plan area within the house. which according to calculators needs about 10kw to heat it, this is the capacity of the stove. It only takes about 20-30mins to have this area heated to a comfortable heat

From my experiance with boiler stoves, about 70-80% of the energy given off is used to heat the water for the rads, with the rest to the room, This may also slow the process as it has to heat the water first

If you use hardwood logs these have a higher thermal output, than softwood, also keep the ash tray half full as this for some reasion helps with conserving fuel


----------



## koala1999

Thanks Mr Tayto, my house is about 2500sq ft, it's heating 10 rads, I have thermostats on some of the rads that are not used as much. I will try different logs and see if that helps. I have oil heating as well but thought this would help save some money!


----------



## Kath

*Boru croi beag*

Has anyone installed this 4kw inset stove?  I am interested in knowing about performance.  My room needs 3.2kw to heat it.  Thanks


----------



## Kath

Hi Keizer Soze, are you still happy with your croi beag?  Thinking of having one installed.  Does it burn a lot of fuel to get 4kw heat?


----------



## bullworth

borustoves said:


> Hi Peter, Dermot here from Boru Stoves, All grates are 100% made in Ireland. The reason we did this was for quality control and from past experience of imported grates cracking. I would say that the grates we are using are one of the highest quality grates on the market.




Why can't I find prices on the Boru website ? Why are they hidden ?


----------



## bullworth

Keizer Soze said:


> I had a Croi Beag installed in September without any issue. Great heat from it.



May I ask, how much was it ? The Boru site does not say anything about prices that I can find.... a bad sign maybe


----------



## ajapale

Threads merged.


----------



## ajapale

bullworth said:


> May I ask, how much was it ? The Boru site does not say anything about prices that I can find.... a bad sign maybe



Boru design and manufacture stoves and as such do not appear to have a retail sales channel. I imagine they operate through a network of specialist resellers, agents or perhaps even installers.

Its not unusual for a company not to have prices on its website especially if it is not engaged on on line sales. Such prices often increase the customer expectation that the goods are availiable to purchase on line.


----------



## Charley

*Croi Beag 4kw*

We had the Croi Beag 4kw insert stove fitted last winter & we are very happy with it.  It gives out great heat & we use a lot less fuel than when we had the open fire, so it's easier to clean out the next day.  We don't have a back boiler though so it only heats the room downstairs, kinda wish we had a back boiler now cos we still need to put the gas heating on to heat upstairs even when it's roasting downstairs.   I think we paid €1650 for supply & fitting.


----------



## bullworth

Charley said:


> We had the Croi Beag 4kw insert stove fitted last winter & we are very happy with it.  It gives out great heat & we use a lot less fuel than when we had the open fire, so it's easier to clean out the next day.  We don't have a back boiler though so it only heats the room downstairs, kinda wish we had a back boiler now cos we still need to put the gas heating on to heat upstairs even when it's roasting downstairs.   I think we paid €1650 for supply & fitting.



Thanks . It's good to have some sort of ballpark figure. I might be interested in getting one but with a backboiler to make hot water. Do you remember how much extra a backboiler would have cost you ? I have a Gas central heating system already. Any idea if they can both be connected to the radiators at the same time without any problems ?


----------



## Charley

I don't think we even investigated that possibility at the time unfortunately , so afraid I can't help you on that. 
Hopefully someone more qualified will be able to advise further..


----------



## NerdyNed

I may be a bit late on this, but for what its worth...


Kath said:


> Has anyone installed this 4kw inset stove?  I am interested in knowing about performance.  My room needs 3.2kw to heat it.  Thanks


I installed one (Croi Beag) a few months ago and love it. My sitting room is 18m (4m x 4.5M) square with a ceiling height of 2.5M.

I find it more than adequate for a room this size. When I first started using it, the room was getting too warm because I liked seeing the flames when its running full pelt.

The firebox is very small which means you dont burn much fuel. The down side is that you cant use big lumps of logs in it. 



bullworth said:


> May I ask, how much was it ? The Boru site does not say anything about prices that I can find.... a bad sign maybe


I paid €525 ex VAT for the stove itself. I was buying other stuff so managed to negotiate the price down a bit. 

When you add flue connections, chimney cowl and other bits and pieces, the total price goes up a bit.  

With the stove, all the fittings as well as installation and VAT, it came in just short of €1000.

I also installed a Boru Carraig Mor 30Kw boiler stove in the living room to heat radiators and water, which I'm also happy with.

Hopefully they now stand the test of time.


----------



## clonboy

i bought my waterford stanley in the north, ut there is a place near nenagh that sell boru stoves, ryan stoves, no connection just know it from passing on the n7 every week


----------



## rebelchick80

Any updates from anyone that has installed the Carraig Mor 20kw or 30kw stove with back boiler?  Thinking of putting one of these in a new build (will also have oil for heating) and trying to decide if it really will reduce our heating costs.  I initially thought we'd put in a Boru 600i double sided inset stove between the kitchen and living room but have been advised that a free standing stove with back boiler would be a much more efficient option.

Thanks for any help ye can give


----------



## vicar1

We have a 30kw boru. The stove works v well with wood briquettes and the galss stays reasonably clean. burns turf, briquettes well but wood has less ash. Burns coal / anthracite too but riddling system not great with the little nuggets left, but not a great problem. You do get great heat for the amount of fuel you use - we have 18 rads, 11 of them large doubles and the house is warm all the time. Hope this helps


----------



## Zaldi

I've heard that the firebox in the Croi Beag is tiny, so it won't take logs. Those who have it, what's the maximum size?

How did you get it installed - did you get a recommendation from the maker for an expert installer?

Did the installer use a flexible flue inside the chimney, insulated with vermiculite?

Did the installer have to tear out the existing fireplace and replaster it with fireproof plaster?


----------



## blueboy

*boru croi beag insert*

we have the boru croi beag insert in 2 months now and it is brill,the heat out of it is really very good,after 20 mins lite brill heat,we are only burning timber (dry ash)easy to clean also,damp cloth dip in the cold ash and clean glass easy, no regrets 90% better than the open fire and so easy on timber,should have done it years ago..


----------



## NerdyNed

Zaldi said:


> I've heard that the firebox in the Croi Beag is tiny, so it won't take logs. Those who have it, what's the maximum size?


It is small. I ask the man I buy logs from to include some smaller ones for the Croi Beag. 

Its just over 11" at its widest and tapers back to about 7" at the back.  I cant measure the back because its lit at the minute.


> How did you get it installed - did you get a recommendation from the maker for an expert installer?


I got the supplier to install it. 


> Did the installer use a flexible flue inside the chimney, insulated with vermiculite?


Not in my case. I dont think its needed in a new chimney, but if yours is an older house it might be needed.


----------



## Zaldi

Don't know if it's the age of the house that makes the difference - I had bad experience with a stove in a cottage that gave off shocking fumes when it was installed with the pipe going straight into the chimney, and fire cement and fire rope blocking off (supposedly) and fumes.


----------



## martindfs

we installed a stanley oisin 6kw stove and also installed the proper flexiflu which isa must. the heat is incredible!  heats up the entire house and its not a back boiler stove. the flexiflu is worth every penny and it should be introduced by law as in the UK but its not here


----------



## NerdyNed

Zaldi said:


> Don't know if it's the age of the house that makes the difference - I had bad experience with a stove in a cottage that gave off shocking fumes when it was installed with the pipe going straight into the chimney, and fire cement and fire rope blocking off (supposedly) and fumes.


Probably not the age of the house as much as the state/build of the existing chimney.

I priced and got advice from a lot of fitters/suppliers and they pretty much all said that there was no need for a flu liner in my case (New build with 9" clay flu, never had a fire),

Your flu needs to get up to an optimum operating temperature so that it creates enough draw and prevents the buildup of tar/creosote. 

As I understand it, in the UK most chimneys were brick built without a flu, so weren't suitable for running stoves without a flu pipe/lining.


----------



## WhiteCoat

Hi all,

Thinking of getting one of his for my den - how much does the unit cost and how much approx for installation please?


----------



## jackswift

moonshine said:


> *Re: Irish made Boru Stoves anyone?*
> 
> i rang them in tipperary and the guy said that there is a 10 year warranty on the stoves and a 6 year on the boilers they cant be bad and he said he would give me that in writing


And when anything goes wrong he’ll tell you that you used the wrong fuel.


----------

